# 3DS System Update -- Home Screen Themes are here!



## Solar (Oct 6, 2014)

Sadly no Animal Crossing ones are in the starting set but here are pics and names of all of them!!


Spoiler: Themes



Stars: Gold and Black - $0.99






Polka Dots: Gold & White - $0.99





Polka Dots: Black & White - $0.99





Stripes: Black & White - $0.99





Checkerboard: Black & White - $0.99





Mario: Felt-Stamped Characters - $1.99





Mario: Wood-Burned Characters - $1.99





Hanafuda - $1.99





Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds - $1.99





Mighty Mushrooms - $1.99





Spotlight: Yoshi - $1.99





Spotlight: Peach - $1.99





Spotlight: Luigi - $1.99





Spotlight: Mario - $1.99





NES: Jumping Mario - $1.99






It's a pretty nice starting selection though  The update is available right now!


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 6, 2014)

I was really excited until I saw they cost money :/


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 6, 2014)

ugh 1,99 for LoZ one
guess i should get it !!! and thanks for posting this.  i would have never noticed


----------



## Solar (Oct 6, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> ugh 1,99 for LoZ one
> guess i should get it !!! and thanks for posting this.  i would have never noticed



It's my pleasure! Personally I think $2 isn't too bad, especially if you do that Wii U Deluxe promotion thing where you can get a free $5 eShop credit if you buy a $50 dollar game and I have one of those so free themes yay! I think I'll wait for the AC ones though!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm excited about it, two of my favorite handhelds got themes this week! PS Vita and PS Vita! /s Really disappointed both have cruddy free themes and then neat paid themes. :/ Not really terribly keen on any of them truthfully, but supposedly the Wood/Felt theme plays the following music so I might just get that one.


----------



## Solar (Oct 6, 2014)

Tom said:


> I'm excited about it, two of my favorite handhelds got themes this week! PS Vita and PS Vita! /s Really disappointed both have cruddy free themes and then neat paid themes. :/ Not really terribly keen on any of them truthfully, but supposedly the Wood/Felt theme plays the following music so I might just get that one.



They do in fact play that music!! Another reason to think about getting them...


----------



## bittermeat (Oct 6, 2014)

im using the pink one, looks ~hella cute~ with my sea green 2DS


----------



## Zigzag991 (Oct 6, 2014)

IT PLAYS PLATFORMS OF PLENTY!?!?!? That's extremely tempting!


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 6, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> I was really excited until I saw they cost money :/



LITERALLY ME 

BEFORE: 
"ah sweet"

AFTER:
"sweet for people with money bye"

I'd even take a free solid color one.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 6, 2014)

Do the Zelda themes play any music?

EDIT: lookin at the shop page for it, it plays the ALBW Main theme apparently.....

SOLD. *Clicks purchase*


----------



## BATOCTO (Oct 6, 2014)

i got the stars one since i LOVE stars. i'm really digging the new menu interface looks simple and clean. also now you can take screenshots of your menu!


----------



## Solar (Oct 6, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> LITERALLY ME
> 
> BEFORE:
> "ah sweet"
> ...



They do have 5 basic color themes pre-installed c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



BATOCTO said:


> i got the stars one since i LOVE stars. i'm really digging the new menu interface looks simple and clean. also now you can take screenshots of your menu!



I was thinking of getting  the stars one since I love that motif but holding out for Animal Crossing ones to go with my Pop Tart 3DS


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 6, 2014)

Awww yeah!


----------



## Cress (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes! I had just enough money left over to get 1! I got the Mighty Mushrooms one.


----------



## Locket (Oct 7, 2014)

Just got the update. For about 10 minutes I wanted to faint because it was so cool! But I have no money rip.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Oct 7, 2014)

I just got the update, sweet.
Now I can't decide what theme to get...


----------



## Javocado (Oct 7, 2014)

Have some $ left from MK8 DLC, pretty hype to get a theme!


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 7, 2014)

Was pretty surprised to see this update pop up. I'll wait for more themes to come out. Until then I'll just use one of the pre-installed ones.


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 7, 2014)

Gonna wait for the ACNL themes, I really want Isabelle


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Oct 7, 2014)

Just bought the Black and Gold Stars wallpaper, since my 3DS is black and well... take a look at my username. I'll use this until the Animal Crossing wallpapers arrive. I want Isabelle.

-----

If anyone wants to take a look at all the available themes for now.


----------



## Mario. (Oct 7, 2014)

I really hope they make a bravely default theme a pokemon theme and a smash bros theme i would buy those


----------



## Zane (Oct 7, 2014)

Aw I had a leftover 3 dollars from my eshop card but I didn't really like any of themes that are out right now. The default colors are neat though, I'm gonna try using pink for awhile. Gonna hang on to that three bucks tho lol since they'll probably have Pok?mon themes soon for ORAS.


----------



## West8991 (Oct 7, 2014)

Waiting for Azure Striker Gunvolt themes... Animal Crossing first though.


----------



## FrozenLover (Oct 7, 2014)

I heard about this at the beginning of the summer and have been dead excited ever since. Sad now that I can't get the animal crossing one yet


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 7, 2014)

I've just gone with the plain black theme for now since none of the paid themes have caught my eye- I'm hoping for an ORAS theme, maybe separate P.Groudon and P.Kyogre ones.


----------



## Hyasynth (Oct 7, 2014)

Pretty cool, just switched to the pink theme to match my pink XL. I hope they make a minty green theme (to match the mint XL/2DS) so I can use that, it would be a cute contrast.

None of the paid themes really interest me so far, but if they make a Rosalina theme with custom music Ninty can take my money.


----------



## nard (Oct 7, 2014)

Updating now. I have some extra money, maybe I'll like one of 'em!


Also, do they come out every week? Do they add up or replace each other?


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Oct 7, 2014)

>.< I feel stupid. I just spent ten minutes looking for those in the Eshop before I Googled it and found out they're in the Theme Shop.


----------



## nard (Oct 7, 2014)

Here's the full collection for now, I'm pretty sure!​


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 7, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Also, do they come out every week? Do they add up or replace each other?


Who knows?


----------



## savanna (Oct 7, 2014)

*3DS update!*

You can now add a nifty theme to your 3DS!

You can select from some colours or you can pay for a custom theme which is under ?2. Plus, there's some nice little changes to the home screen. You can also take screenshots of the bottom and top screen.



My pretty pink theme. ^^

If an ACNL theme comes out, I'll definitely buy it.


----------



## Leela (Oct 7, 2014)

Ooh, I'm gonna try this now


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 7, 2014)

It was such a pain for me to download, it constantly gets errors, but I got it now. It was worth the effort. Now my Black 3DS XL looks awesome with the black theme.


----------



## Lassy (Oct 7, 2014)

ooooooh. Nice! I need to download this *_*


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 7, 2014)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> It was such a pain for me to download, it constantly gets errors, but I got it now. It was worth the effort. Now my Black 3DS XL looks awesome with the black theme.


Same here. I got two errors before it finally finished downloading.

I wasn't going to buy a theme at first, but after seeing the video with all of them I decided to get the Hanafuda theme.


Also, there's already a thread on this here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?230479


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 7, 2014)

I'd like the gold/black stars one more if the colors were swapped

but really, I'd rather have them update so the folders show more than just one character on their icons. at least 3 should be possible....


----------



## savanna (Oct 7, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Same here. I got two errors before it finally finished downloading.
> 
> I wasn't going to buy a theme at first, but after seeing the video with all of them I decided to get the Hanafuda theme.
> 
> ...



Oh right, haha.


----------



## Coach (Oct 7, 2014)

I love the music - that's a really cute addition! I want the wooden theme, luigi theme, and probably the mushroom one. I also am interested in the grey one with bowser in the video a few posts above , and possibly the sable one from that same video too.


----------



## Coach (Oct 7, 2014)

I went and bought the wooden one! I'll probably end up getting more soon. I hope they do animal crossing ones for Halloween, harvest and christmas! (Jack, Franklin, and Jingle!)


----------



## Zuko (Oct 7, 2014)

I bought the Zelda one, the music and theme is love.


----------



## Kammeh (Oct 7, 2014)

MY 3DS IS SO BEAUTIFUL I THINK I'M GOING TO CRY :^)


----------



## Zuko (Oct 7, 2014)

Kammeh, I feel you.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 7, 2014)

I like it. The custom sounds are really neat.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 7, 2014)

The new update looks so sleek. I love it.

And oooooo I might get the Zelda one. It's so pretty.


----------



## oranje (Oct 7, 2014)

The Hanafuda theme looks beautiful! I might end up buying it.


----------



## FluffyEsther (Oct 7, 2014)

You guys have it lucky, the most of the themes here are $3. I don't have money so I just got the normal pink one. It's real pretty. My sister got the Completely:/Spotlight: Peach one. So cute.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Oct 7, 2014)

Duuuuuuude........ I'm kinda waiting for the 3DS to get homebrewed as hard as the Wii has been, so I can run a gazillion emulators on it and have my own themes.

#emulation
#emulationisfun
#emulationisdabomb


----------



## CR33P (Oct 7, 2014)

Solar said:


> It's my pleasure! Personally I think $2 isn't too bad, especially if you do that Wii U Deluxe promotion thing where you can get a free $5 eShop credit if you buy a $50 dollar game and I have one of those so free themes yay! I think I'll wait for the AC ones though!



ugh this
my 3ds and wii u aren't the same id.. i would've got at least 30 dollars?!??!

- - - Post Merge - - -

i got 499 points too, from wind waker promotion, and i only need one more point to get a 5 dollar code


----------



## aetherene (Oct 7, 2014)

I really like the themes. I have some leftover money so I might get one.

I found a video on youtube that had the different themes that play along with the theme you purchase. I really enjoyed them, particularly the black and gold stars. The theme actually made me think of Threads of Fate haha


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 7, 2014)

*New 3ds update.*

I got it and its pretty kewl


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 7, 2014)

Why do themes cost money ;-;? WHYYYY NINTENDO?!?!? *eats 16 gallons of ice cream*


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 7, 2014)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Why do themes cost money ;-;? WHYYYY NINTENDO?!?!? *eats 16 gallons of ice cream*



Cuz' NINTENDO just wants your money for the new GameCube 360


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 8, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Cuz' NINTENDO just wants your money for the new GameCube 360



What a new console???? * sells everything I own except consoles* Yay, now I can afford it!


----------



## Radda (Oct 8, 2014)

o__o,I didn't update yet,but theres themes now?Sounds cool


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 8, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> View attachment 70620



Oh wow! I didn't know you can put 3DS apps in folders now.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Oh wow! I didn't know you can put 3DS apps in folders now.



You could always do that.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 8, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> You could always do that.



Since an update near the beginning.


----------



## meggiewes (Oct 8, 2014)

Finally got my update. I'm actually using the solid black one to go with my purple 3DS. The other ones do look really nice though.

Edit: Ok, after previewing all of them in the little video in the thread, I have to say that I think I like the black with gold stars the best. Hmmm, I might have a little money left on my systems thanks to the Mario Kart DLC. Good thing they are linked.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 8, 2014)

I really hope they make Smash bros and Pokemon themes soon but for now I think I'll just get the Zelda one this weekend once I get an eshop card.


----------



## soshii (Oct 8, 2014)

I want that New Leaf theme in the update screen.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 8, 2014)

soshii said:


> I want that New Leaf theme in the update screen.



i dont??? think theres a nl theme yet. idk, im updating right now.


----------



## nard (Oct 8, 2014)

Just bought the Zelda one. Really don't like the others ones and the music is great!


----------



## lazuli (Oct 8, 2014)

ok in the thingy they show you before you start up after updating, there is a nl one. looks a bit dumb but whatever. sticking with black for now because i doubt ill ever get eShop monies.


----------



## soshii (Oct 8, 2014)

cosmonaut said:


> i dont??? think theres a nl theme yet. idk, im updating right now.



Yeah there isn't any available, but when you're updating it shows a picture of different themes and there's a New Leaf one there. I'm saying I hope they make it available


----------



## skweegee (Oct 8, 2014)

This update seems to have a negative side-effect. Nintendo zones no longer work properly with the new update. You will still be able to use the internet through a Nintendo Zone, but you will no longer get the Nintendo Zone notification, and you will no longer be able to pick up streetpasses through Nintendo Zones. I've heard of many people that are having this problem, including myself, while those that haven't updated yet are saying that they aren't having any problems with Nintendo Zones.


----------



## Cress (Oct 8, 2014)

skweegee said:


> This update seems to have a negative side-effect. Nintendo zones no longer work properly with the new update. You will still be able to use the internet through a Nintendo Zone, but you will no longer get the Nintendo Zone notification, and you will no longer be able to pick up streetpasses through Nintendo Zones. I've heard of many people that are having this problem, including myself, while those that haven't updated yet are saying that they aren't having any problems with Nintendo Zones.



I had those problems before so this won't affect me much.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Oct 8, 2014)

I wanted to get the Wood theme due to Super Mario Sunshine music, but after hearing what they did to that track, I got disgusted pretty quick. 

My only options so far are Hanafuda and the ALBW theme, but Hanafuda is first as I never played ALBW.


----------



## Jawile (Oct 8, 2014)

I like the update but my home menu is laggy as hell now.


----------



## D i a (Oct 8, 2014)

Ooof. So much want for the Skyward Sword one that was previewed when updating (same time you saw the ACNL one).
When are they going to make _those_ purchasable? XP


----------



## Cress (Oct 8, 2014)

D i a said:


> Ooof. So much want for the Skyward Sword one that was previewed when updating (same time you saw the ACNL one).
> When are they going to make _those_ purchasable? XP



Me too. X( I have money ready for you Nintendo!!!


----------



## D i a (Oct 8, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Me too. X( I have money ready for you Nintendo!!!


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 9, 2014)

I hope that they'll add stuff weekly or bi-weekly. I assume they'll release more around the time of the Japanese release of the New 3DS, as a lot of themes are made to fit with the swappable covers.


----------



## Jake (Oct 9, 2014)

haven't updated yet, but when I do I probably wont buy any.
It's just a way for them to get more money, which is a good marketing ploy for them since it works, but I'd rather save my dollar or two and spend it on something else.

Who knows, maybe one day when there are more themes out I'll buy one, but right now it's not something I'd bother with.

I mean just like phone backgrounds, and desktops - I don't see the point in changing them since it's not like I spend hours on end looking at them, so I don't see any reason to customize them.


----------



## Justin (Oct 9, 2014)

Caved in and bought the black felt mario characters one. Not for the actual design but... SUNSHINE MUSIC OMG


----------



## Jake (Oct 9, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I really hope they make Smash bros and Pokemon themes soon but for now I think I'll just get the Zelda one this weekend once I get an eshop card.



ask and you shall receive

Serebii.net ‏@SerebiiNet 15m

Serebii Update: First image of the special Pok?mon themes for the Nintendo 3DS http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm sticking with the black screen


----------



## lazuli (Oct 9, 2014)

staying with red because *R3D 1S TH3 B3ST COLOUR*


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jake. said:


> ask and you shall receive
> 
> Serebii.net ‏@SerebiiNet 15m
> 
> Serebii Update: First image of the special Pok?mon themes for the Nintendo 3DS http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml



Thanks man!! Wahhh I'm so excited! Themes are gonna make me buy eshop codes now.. xD


----------



## Imitation (Oct 9, 2014)

Jake. said:


> ask and you shall receive
> 
> Serebii.net ‏@SerebiiNet 15m
> 
> Serebii Update: First image of the special Pok?mon themes for the Nintendo 3DS http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml



They are only for the people who buy the special edition new 3ds in Japan though ://


----------



## lazuli (Oct 9, 2014)

Serebii.net said:
			
		

> As reported last month, Japan is getting some special New Nintendo 3DS bundles based on Groudon and Kyogre to tie in with Pok?mon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire. *These special New 3DS models also come with a download code to obtain a special new theme for Groudon or Kyogre depending on the version.* [...] It is currently unclear if these will be on sale afterwards or if they'll make it to the west, but we'll bring more as it comes.



#trufacts


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 9, 2014)

Aw, I have a purple 3ds, why is there no purple theme? I'll use black for now. It is also dumb that you have to pay for other themes. I don't want to buy a wallpaper. The playstation ones are free. :/


----------



## Emily (Oct 9, 2014)

TykiButterfree said:


> Aw, I have a purple 3ds, why is there no purple theme? I'll use black for now. It is also dumb that you have to pay for other themes. I don't want to buy a wallpaper. The playstation ones are free. :/



It's not dumb at all - besides it is optional. Nintendo have a right to enhance our home menu hardware if they wish, you should be happy with what you got for free imo. 

I adore the LoZ one  It's a shame they haven't brought out the Animal Crossing one yet as it would match my 3DS XL..


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 9, 2014)

Emily said:


> It's a shame they haven't brought out the Animal Crossing one yet as it would match my 3DS XL..



I think there's actually, like, five different Animal Crossing themes. Can't really say I like any of them though.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 9, 2014)

Stalfos said:


> I think there's actually, like, five different Animal Crossing themes. Can't really say I like any of them though.


None of them have been released yet, though. The shop only has several Mario themes, several geometric ones and the LoZ and Hanfuda themes for a total of 15. There are no ACNL themes available yet.


----------



## Libra (Oct 9, 2014)

I might buy this if there's something I really like. Hopefully they'll be updated often.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 9, 2014)

Saw there was a pink notification for the theme shop but I think it is just for the LOZ:ALBW section being added, I can't see any new themes though :/


----------



## mattyboo1 (Oct 9, 2014)

after the latest 3ds system update none of the mcdonalds in my area show as nintendo zone anymore, they will still automatically connect like a nintendo zone would, but the nintendo zone viewer doesn't recognize it and I get NO streetpasses, this is in canada.I know some people say that mcdonalds in canada dont work anymore but they DO, you have to accept the terms of service through wifi browser, but since yesterday's update the nintendo zones don't even show as nintendo zones anymore, Please help me I am in urgent need of an answer here.

- - - Post Merge - - -



skweegee said:


> This update seems to have a negative side-effect. Nintendo zones no longer work properly with the new update. You will still be able to use the internet through a Nintendo Zone, but you will no longer get the Nintendo Zone notification, and you will no longer be able to pick up streetpasses through Nintendo Zones. I've heard of many people that are having this problem, including myself, while those that haven't updated yet are saying that they aren't having any problems with Nintendo Zones.


oh please? is there any solution, is it only the mcdonalds ones or is it all nintendo zones?


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 10, 2014)

I just updated and am using the basic pink theme  I love how it looks. I can't wait to see the AC themes once they're released.


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm going to update my systems now, I'm not sure I'll find themes to match my XL's though. Might just use plain backgrounds.


----------



## Cou (Oct 10, 2014)

Awesome, I saw a Luigi one  I have yet to check it for myself though.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Oct 10, 2014)

I think they added more themes today as well,
And does anyone have an update on the nintendo zone situation?


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 11, 2014)

I got the black with gold stars one. I love the music and it goes well with my purple 3ds. :3
I will probably wait until spring to get the hanafuda one. It has Lovely art and music.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Oct 11, 2014)

I bought a whole bunch today.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm going to buy either the Zelda theme,or ACNL one once it comes out.But if a Pikmin theme comes out,definiteley getting it.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 12, 2014)

I really want the AC:NL one it showed on the preview screen right after you updated it. I'll have to keep watching for when it comes out. It's probably the only one I'll buy since I'm cheap. Until then, the red and black ones look pretty nice.


----------



## taseiyu (Oct 13, 2014)

I really wish there was either a Megaman Theme or a Monster Hunter theme. The later seems like it would be more likely though.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 13, 2014)

I've been trying to buy one but it won't let me, saying I have to agree to an agreement I already agreed too!  Frustrating.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Oct 13, 2014)

I bought all the themes lol, I have 7.91 left on my eshop and am waiting for more themes.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 13, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> I bought all the themes lol, I have 7.91 left on my eshop and am waiting for more themes.



jesus christ

i want a pokemon theme more than anything but I DONT GOT E-MONIES


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 13, 2014)

I have the Peach theme, on a mad pink impulse. My first choice would of course be a Pokemon one, followed by ACNL. The ORAS themes look pretty awesome, I hope they get released in the EU at some point in the future.


----------



## xxTomxx (Oct 13, 2014)

I just found a video of the AC NL theme. I really like it and I will probably buy it. But this week there's also a Rosalina theme coming so I will probably have some themes to switch.


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> I think they added more themes today as well,
> *And does anyone have an update on the nintendo zone situation?*



I think it's working again. I was near one today and got nine street passes.  Before the update I was getting 6-10 every time I was there, whereas on Friday I got zero.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 13, 2014)

WHAT WHERE IS THE NEW LEAF THEME


----------



## soshii (Oct 13, 2014)

Anyone know when we get that New Leaf theme?


----------



## Draco (Oct 13, 2014)

what would be nice is when you bought the game it came with a theme.


----------



## Solar (Oct 13, 2014)

THEY CHOSE THE BEST MUSIC FOR THAT NEW LEAF THEME SAVING MY EXTRA MONEY FOR THAT


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 14, 2014)

xxTomxx said:


> I just found a video of the AC NL theme. I really like it and I will probably buy it. But this week there's also a Rosalina theme coming so I will probably have some themes to switch.



Thanks for posting the ACNL vid, loved it! Must have must have must have


----------



## Manah (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm still pissed they didn't offer a free green option.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 14, 2014)

Spoiler






Spoiler: Mario













Spoiler: Mario 2













Spoiler: Mario Felt Print













Spoiler: Mario Wood Print













Spoiler: Luigi













Spoiler: Peach













Spoiler: Peach 2













Spoiler: Yoshi













Spoiler: NES Mario













Spoiler: Bowser














- - - Post Merge - - -

SURE WISH I COULD POST ALL THE OTHER VIDEOS


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 14, 2014)

Spoiler






Spoiler: Rosalina













Spoiler: Super and 1Up Mushrooms













Spoiler: The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds













Spoiler: Isabelle in Office













Spoiler: Isabelle @ Board













Spoiler: Nooklings













Spoiler: Sable













Spoiler: Mable













Spoiler: Azure Striker Gunvolt













Spoiler: Azure Striker Gunvolt GV


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 14, 2014)

Spoiler






Spoiler: Azure Striker Gunvolt Morpho













Spoiler: Azure Striker Gunvolt Morpho 2













Spoiler: BlazBlue













Spoiler: Escape Adventure













Spoiler: Okiraku Series Family Set













Spoiler: Yokai Watch













Spoiler: Black w/ Golden Stars













Spoiler: Black w/ White Dots













Spoiler: Black & White Blocks













Spoiler: Blue Plaid


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 14, 2014)

Spoiler






Spoiler: Gold w/ White Dots













Spoiler: Orange













Spoiler: Pink w/ Green Dots













Spoiler: Pink Top Green Bottom













Spoiler: Purple w/ Yellow Stars













Spoiler: Yellow w/ Blue Dots













Spoiler: Hanafuda














And those are all the theme videos posted so far.


----------



## D i a (Oct 14, 2014)

All those videos and no Skyward Sword one yet. Please Nintendo, don't slay my dreams... </3


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 14, 2014)

D i a said:


> All those videos and no Skyward Sword one yet. Please Nintendo, don't slay my dreams... </3


I wouldn't be surprised if the themes they release for the 3DS are all based on portable games, with a Wii U update coming later that'll have themes based on home console games like Skyward Sword.


----------



## D i a (Oct 15, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the themes they release for the 3DS are all based on portable games, with a Wii U update coming later that'll have themes based on home console games like Skyward Sword.


I agree. But you could see the Skyward Sword theme that looks like it was designed for the 3DS when you were waiting for the update. http://imageshack.us/a/img908/9316/gMa4FV.jpg
Those folders are definitely formatted to a 3DS screen.
I would be happy to see themes come to the Wii U too, though.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 15, 2014)

Ah, I didn't notice that. I think any game on a Nintendo system is considered then, never mind what I said.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Oct 15, 2014)

everybody is saying they are getting streetpasses but I still am not, because the "the nintendo zone is available here " message no longer shows up it is making people think there is no nintendo zone and therefore they are not passing it, on top of that in canada you must accept bells terms of service to use the nintendo zone, and on top of that updated systems can't streetpass non updated systems through nintendo zone, and on top of that my nintendo zones never have gotten lots of activity, maybe a few tags a week, now I bring both my systems to the relays and all I get is my 2 systems tags, I never get anyone else anymore because of the above problems I listed, the relay still works but people don't even know its a relay point anymore becuse the message never pops up. UGH, im so frustrated, I have gone to 3 relay points and only my 2 ds's tags, nobody has tagged THREE relay points in 10 days,
this is unbelievable. im going to try 4 relay points on saturday but I honestly am not expecting anyone's tags but my own at all four, it really sucks. I like double and triple and quadruple passes from myself but i'd like to get other people too.
like, really i only have 500 passes total and 150 of them are from my second system, and another 100,150 are all from friends and family, getting a real tag is so rare and its frustrating that this is happening..


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 16, 2014)

The theme shop currently lists four new themes: Spinner Rosalina, Spinner Bowser, Spinner Peach, and Spinner Mario. Currently they are listed for free. However, whenever I try to download, it gives me a server error: 004-3003, which means it can't connect to an access point, even though being able to load the new themes and eShop obviously contradicts that.

Here's hoping they stay free.


----------



## Mairen (Oct 16, 2014)

I bought the hanafuda theme and am enjoying it immensely!


----------



## lazuli (Oct 16, 2014)

red and aqua teal makes *4 GR34T COLOUR COMB1N4T1ON >:OOO*


----------



## Mushrooms (Oct 16, 2014)

I got the Yoshi one, so cute!


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 17, 2014)

Some more theme videos have gone up. They're all Halloween-themed.



Spoiler: ACNL













Spoiler: The Legend of Zelda













Spoiler: Restless Black Cat


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 17, 2014)

The Spinner themes are now available. Sadly they are now priced at 1.99.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 17, 2014)

Just got the Rosalina Spinner Theme!
My waifu looks so cute and she spins as you scroll down your 3DS menu!
Also, they have one of my favorite tracks from Super Mario Galaxy as the theme music, Toy Time Galaxy.

: D


----------



## nekosync (Oct 18, 2014)

I've gotten the Rosalina one. Pretty nice. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Just got the Rosalina Spinner Theme!
> My waifu looks so cute and she spins as you scroll down your 3DS menu!
> Also, they have one of my favorite tracks from Super Mario Galaxy as the theme music, Toy Time Galaxy.
> 
> : D



me too! ^^


----------



## Solar (Oct 19, 2014)

I just got the Rosalina Spinner theme too  it's awesome! I wonder when the next batch of themes will be here and what they will be.


----------



## tinytaylor (Oct 19, 2014)

I've been hearing about the update for the longest but I don't see it ugh. anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 19, 2014)

I got the peach one when they first came out and I just updated to see the others :3


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 19, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> I've been hearing about the update for the longest but I don't see it ugh. anyone else in the same boat?


Have you tried manually updating through system settings?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 19, 2014)

I kinda wish they'd have themes without music. Weird complaint, but unless I can choose the music myself I'd rather have it just be the default sounds or completely muted.



computertrash said:


> red and aqua teal makes *4 GR34T COLOUR COMB1N4T1ON >:OOO*



Someday I should continue where I left off on Homestuck.

Terezi potential best troll.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 19, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> Someday I should continue where I left off on Homestuck.
> 
> Terezi potential best troll.



yesterday upd8: everyone is happy
today upd8: everybody is *SCREAMING*

i dont think ill ever get e-monies so basic red 5ever5me. basic yellow looks weeird.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 19, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Some more theme videos have gone up. They're all Halloween-themed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonder how long they're planning to hold off on releasing these themes to the US? They really ought to throw us a bone with this themes.


----------



## Solar (Oct 19, 2014)

Tom said:


> Wonder how long they're planning to hold off on releasing these themes to the US? They really ought to throw us a bone with this themes.



The ACNL halloween one is too cool, I bet NOA won't release them until February though smh.


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 20, 2014)

When I first heard about these I was kind of indifferent until I saw they had Animal Crossing themes! I think its great that they have free ones available, even if they are solid colored. Though I wonder when NA will have the rest of the themes available :/


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 20, 2014)

Out of those spooky themes, I like the LoZ one with the awesomely spooky music. :3


----------



## Toeto (Oct 21, 2014)

I have the standard pink one, but it matches with my 3DSXL so that's nice.


----------



## Imitation (Oct 22, 2014)

..?


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2014)

I love the spinner themes! I downloaded the Rosalina and Peach ones today.


----------



## Cress (Oct 22, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Your wish is granted!
> For Japan only atm..



Want sososososososo bad.


----------



## xxTomxx (Oct 23, 2014)

I just got a download code for the halloween theme with the black cat. Really nice from you nintendo, although I prefer my spinner Rosalina theme.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 23, 2014)

xxTomxx said:


> I just got a download code for the halloween theme with the black cat. Really nice from you nintendo, although I prefer my spinner Rosalina theme.


Is this NOA or NOE? I want me some free Halloweeny themes.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Oct 23, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Is this NOA or NOE? I want me some free Halloweeny themes.



NoE


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 23, 2014)

xxTomxx said:


> I just got a download code for the halloween theme with the black cat. Really nice from you nintendo, although I prefer my spinner Rosalina theme.



I got sent that as well , it's cute.


----------



## Melyora (Oct 23, 2014)

It's for Europe.

I am a Club Nintendo member, but I got no code... But I've never registered to receive the newsletter... I don't know if that's really a requirement for it.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Oct 23, 2014)

Melyora said:


> It's for Europe.
> 
> I am a Club Nintendo member, but I got no code... But I've never registered to receive the newsletter... I don't know if that's really a requirement for it.



It usually is since its a promotion 
The theme will be available to buy october 31st for Europeans who didn't get the newsletter


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 23, 2014)

Melyora said:


> It's for Europe.
> 
> I am a Club Nintendo member, but I got no code... But I've never registered to receive the newsletter... I don't know if that's really a requirement for it.



I think it is yes. Don't worry though you can buy it at a later date, from the email;

This code will expire at 23:59 UK time on October 30th 2014. You can re-download the theme without charge, if needed, from October 31st 2014, 11:00 UK time, when it becomes available as paid content to the general public.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 23, 2014)

I downloaded the Halloween theme, I'll probably use it next week though since I'm not all that into Halloween...


----------



## Melyora (Oct 23, 2014)

Awwww damn, from all the Halloween themes I thought the Cat theme was the most awesome one T_T  Would definitely love to have it.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm just sticking with the free red one for now. I'm not too on-board with the idea of paying of some little screen backgrounds and things. Plus, I don't know if it's just me or not, but even the simple one I'm using is really lagging my 3DS system. 

They do have some cute ones, though, and I'd be tempted if they got some adorable _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_ ones in the future. I do wonder if they'll be making ones for all the characters in Smash or something. That could be pretty cool. Seems highly unlikely, though.


----------



## Melyora (Oct 23, 2014)

If there is someone out there that doesn't like the Halloween Cat theme, but has the download code, would you pretty pwetty please consider giving it to me? (*o*) 
From all the themes I have seen, including all the Zelda ones etc, this black cat still was most attractive to me. Such a pity that I've never signed up for the newsletter >_<


----------



## Javocado (Oct 23, 2014)

Just got the Jack theme.
I'm seriously hooked on these themes, this is the 3rd one I've acquired lol


----------



## Luna_Solara (Oct 23, 2014)

I've had the Pink theme installed since they launched, but now I'm really wanting the Jack one


----------



## Punchyleaf (Oct 23, 2014)

NA users can get all 3: link, ACNL and kitty halloween themes on the theme shop!


----------



## Zuko (Oct 23, 2014)

Eu only has the Black cat atm :c I want ac


----------



## Solar (Oct 23, 2014)

Got the ACNL Halloweem theme, I'm in love with it. Gonna buy every ACNL holiday related theme so I have one for all times of the year.


----------



## VillageDweller (Oct 23, 2014)

yay i got my free black cat one

it looks kinda cool. although I can't say I care much for themes at all, I think clear looks the best to me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh wtf they have sounds and stuff this is cool lmao


----------



## D i a (Oct 23, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Your wish is granted!
> For Japan only atm..



Cries forever.
Whyyy. I'm so sad. That's the only theme I even want.
Thanks for showing me, though.  We can still hope.


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 23, 2014)

All these halloween themes are tempting but I have to hold back till the pink-white stripes show up


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for an _EarthBound/Mother_ related theme.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 23, 2014)

Halloween themes are in now and I got the Legend of Zelda one. So awesomely spooky. I'm going to keep it up through Halloween.

I hope there will be themes for Christmas and New Year's. Ooooh maybe a wintry ACNL theme with the snowman family. squee! ^_^


----------



## Cress (Oct 23, 2014)

What are these codes for the black cat theme? I'm not code begging but how do you get it?


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 24, 2014)

D i a said:


> Cries forever.
> Whyyy. I'm so sad. That's the only theme I even want.
> Thanks for showing me, though.  We can still hope.



*The Link Between Worlds Theme is pretty awesome. *



PuffleKirby21 said:


> What are these codes for the black cat theme? I'm not code begging but how do you get it?



*This might answer your question.*


----------



## Cress (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh, Europe only. Nevermind.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 24, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Oh, Europe only. Nevermind.



Darn I wanted a black cat theme


----------



## Cress (Oct 24, 2014)

I have money, but should i get the Halloween Zelda theme? Oh why not. I'm getting it.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 24, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I have money, but should i get the Halloween Zelda theme? Oh why not. I'm getting it.


I wish I could get that one, but I have to wait until midnight on Halloween before it shows up in my theme shop. Only the black cat codes are being distributed to my knowledge, and while it's cute and all, I'd honestly prefer either the ACNL or LoZ theme.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 24, 2014)

I love animal crossing and I can't help it, i am getting the ACNL Halloween theme


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 24, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I have money, but should i get the Halloween Zelda theme? Oh why not. I'm getting it.



It's really cool. Spooky music, Link walking through a graveyard on the bottom screen when you scroll, and niffty sound effects when you open a game or choose to exit a game. ^_^


----------



## scribblezoeya (Oct 24, 2014)

the themes look awesome! i really want the stars one. but it's 89p. so nope, not getting a new theme just yet. for now, i have the simple blue one on, which looks fabulous :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh, i checked out the updates on the theme shop.
the acnl jack theme looks pretty cool, i like how they put a twist on the folder pattern!


----------



## D i a (Oct 24, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> *The Link Between Worlds Theme is pretty awesome. *


Yeah. My husband bought that one though, I was kind of hoping to have something different.
I don't mean to sound like a whiny kid, I just really liked Skyward Sword. xP
I kind of wish they'd put Link on the top screen, though. I like the way my folders are set up, so I'd have to move them to see him. >_<


----------



## Imitation (Oct 24, 2014)

I have a spare code for the black cat Halloween theme if anybody is wants it  
(UK)


----------



## Hyperpesta (Oct 25, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> I have a spare code for the black cat Halloween theme if anybody is wants it
> (UK)



I wouldnt mind it


----------



## Mango (Oct 25, 2014)

i have tLoZ and jack one


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 26, 2014)

If they released the Halloween ones this week, are they going to release any new screens next Thursday?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 26, 2014)

I got the ACNL Jack one yesterday. I'm not fussed about Halloween themes, I was just excited there was finally one that was ACNL-related! I hope they release more soon. I liked the Pink Peach one I had, but the music annoyed me after a while.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Oct 26, 2014)

Just posting this here, I got the Halloween Cat them from Club Nintendo a few days ago. I live in New Zealand so it isn't just Europe. It's pretty cute, if you close and reopen your 3DS it meows.



Amissapanda said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for an _EarthBound/Mother_ related theme.


OMG yes!


----------



## Phoebe (Oct 26, 2014)

there's barely any themes for *UK*. There no ACNL ones which are the only ones im interested in, is that just me??


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 26, 2014)

Phoebe said:


> there's barely any themes for *UK*. There no ACNL ones which are the only ones im interested in, is that just me??


There's just as many available as in the US. The only ACNL theme available to us at the moment is the Jack one.


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm kind of disappointed that most of the themes are $2, but they're all very cute 
I currently am using the basic pink theme, but I bought the cute black cat theme for halloween <3


----------



## Phoebe (Oct 26, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> There's just as many available as in the US. The only ACNL theme available to us at the moment is the Jack one.



that ones not an option in my shop, the only themes that are in my shop are the ones on the first page of this thread. I dont have halloween ones and could only download the cat because of the download code :/


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 26, 2014)

Phoebe said:


> that ones not an option in my shop, the only themes that are in my shop are the ones on the first page of this thread. I dont have halloween ones and could only download the cat because of the download code :/


Odd. You might have to force it to update somehow, but I'm not sure how that's done.


----------



## Phoebe (Oct 26, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Odd. You might have to force it to update somehow, but I'm not sure how that's done.



ill have a look and see what i can do


----------



## Eldin (Oct 26, 2014)

You could go into the settings and do a system update. 

Not sure if it would affect it at all but worth a shot.


----------



## Phoebe (Oct 26, 2014)

ah did it, managed to update it  hehehe just bought Jack theme. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Jake (Oct 27, 2014)

Isaebelle UK tweeted there are 6 AC themes coming this Friday


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Oct 27, 2014)

Great, now which one do I pick?! lol


----------



## CupcakeZombie (Oct 27, 2014)

Aah, I love the AC themes! Really want the Sable one and the one that looks like the AC 3DS XL! Oh and the first Isabelle one too *-*

Also I was wondering if anyone have any extra code for the hallowen cat theme? Because my friend got a code but I didn't and we live in the same country so thats weird :S But if anyone have a code they are willing to give away, please PM me! ^__^


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Oct 29, 2014)

I bought the Jack theme cuz I love love love the music for that holiday x) and now I can listen to it on my 3DS without staying on Halloween in ACNL 

I'm hoping the purple stars one comes out soon, not a fan of the gold/black stars. Too Hollywood-tacky for me.
Though like someone before said, I too wish some of the themes came without music, I love Rosalina but I hate that soundtrack


----------



## Javocado (Oct 29, 2014)

Ugh those first two on the top right are awesome.
I just gotta enjoy my Jack theme while it's in season aka until Saturday lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



yourlilemogirl said:


> I bought the Jack theme cuz I love love love the music for that holiday x) and now I can listen to it on my 3DS without staying on Halloween in ACNL
> 
> I'm hoping the purple stars one comes out soon, not a fan of the gold/black stars. Too Hollywood-tacky for me.
> Though like someone before said, I too wish some of the themes came without music, I love Rosalina but I hate that soundtrack



Awww but Toy Time Galaxy is one of the best tracks in the game.
I thought it would be a different jam from Mario Galaxy tbh.


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Oct 29, 2014)

Appearently Japan is getting 6(?) more themes soon. Think they're all Mario themes iirc


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 29, 2014)

yourlilemogirl said:


> Appearently Japan is getting 6(?) more themes soon. Think they're all Mario themes iirc


Yeah, 4 are being released on November 4th.



Spoiler: Mario Themes























The last two look pretty neat. Not a big fan of the 3D characters theme or the Cat Mario Show one.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Oct 29, 2014)

I hope they make a proper animal crossing one!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 29, 2014)

Looking forward to all the new ones I am hoping we get I actually also admit I like the predetermined songs we get with each theme.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 29, 2014)

Remnantique said:


> I hope they make a proper animal crossing one!


Look on the previous page, 6 ACNL themes will be released this week.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah. The ones with the Able Sisters look neat. Not sure which one of those I would prefer though.


----------



## Imitation (Oct 30, 2014)

Shovel knight theme coming to EU/AU theme stores to make up for the game still not being released


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 30, 2014)

That looks interesting. I wonder if it will play any of the music from the game?


----------



## Cress (Oct 30, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Isaebelle UK tweeted there are 6 AC themes coming this Friday



Now I'll have to get the top-right one just so I can have a theme to match my 3DS.


----------



## Dork (Oct 30, 2014)

i actually just use the default black one cause no $$$ in the eshop
it looks cool tho since my 3DS is black


----------



## Holla (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey everyone! 6 Animal Crossing Themes are now available for North America in the Theme shop at $1.99 each!


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yup, I just saw. They all look nice. Seeing them all, I may lean towards the pink one with Sable. :3


----------



## Cou (Oct 31, 2014)

SWEEEET i went on the theme shop last night to get a halloween theme bc i was in some kinda halloween spirit but then i saw the ACNL theme and i bought it with no hesitations. I love the tune so much... So nice opening my 3ds to it :')


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 31, 2014)

Eee, they're finally here in the UK!. I bought the Bulletin Board one, I love the 1pm music in ACNL. I was gonna get Isabelle's office, but I went for the board.


----------



## Mario. (Oct 31, 2014)

I just bought the 1pm music theme


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 5, 2014)

Spoiler: Super Smash Bros. Theme 1













Spoiler: Super Smash Bros. Theme 2













Spoiler: Super Smash Bros. Theme 3













Spoiler: Super Smash Bros. Theme 4











I wonder if these will also not live up to the hype.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 5, 2014)

Kinda sucks that almost all of them are based on the cover of the game. The special one too is just the official art in boxes :l Was kinda hoping for something more special.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 6, 2014)

The Shovel Knight theme is now given for free with every 3DS purchase of the game, which is available on the eShop now. Probably a PAL-only promotion.


----------



## sakurakiki (Nov 11, 2014)

I bought them bulletin board AC theme the day it came out in the UK & I love it! It's so adorable! ;w;

My only problem with it, though, is that I keep thinking I'm on AC as soon as I turn my 3DS on. xD


----------



## Murray (Nov 11, 2014)

where are my wii u themes


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 11, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> The Shovel Knight theme is now given for free with every 3DS purchase of the game, which is available on the eShop now. Probably a PAL-only promotion.



I wish they had the theme when I bought the game


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 11, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> I wish they had the theme when I bought the game


The game was released in Europe last Thursday, so it might be a sort of "sorry guys" thing because of the wait.


----------



## Improv (Nov 11, 2014)

i got the two worlds legend of zelda theme & i love it!!


----------



## Greninja (Nov 11, 2014)

There is a free Sonic theme available to download!


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 13, 2014)

More themes are up! I can afford this one but I can't decide which pattern to get...


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 13, 2014)

The pink and white stripes is cute! I might get it to match my pink XL.


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 13, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> The pink and white stripes is cute! I might get it to match my pink XL.



Was thinking the same thing but the purple star one is cute too


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 22, 2014)

New themes are up again if there's anyone who hasn't noticed! Mostly Smash and some Pokemon. The Onemuri Pikachu one is sooo cute ;_;


----------



## Elise (Nov 22, 2014)

I just bought the pikachu one. I wasn't going to buy any more but I had to make an exception for adorable sleeping pikachu!


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 22, 2014)

I also got the Pikachu one...but I actually think I prefer the ACNL Isabelle bulletin board theme. The sleeping Pikachu one is cute, but a bit boring :/ Hopefully they'll bring out some other Pokemon ones in the future. There was a pretty nice Slowbro one released in Japan recently, hope we get it too!


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 22, 2014)

Trickilicky said:


> I also got the Pikachu one...but I actually think I prefer the ACNL Isabelle bulletin board theme. The sleeping Pikachu one is cute, but a bit boring :/ Hopefully they'll bring out some other Pokemon ones in the future. There was a pretty nice Slowbro one released in Japan recently, hope we get it too!


Before I saw this video I wanted the Slowpoke theme as well.






The scrolling sound is annoying as all hell. And I doubt it'll be released overseas, as it's based on this song uploaded on the Japanese Pokemon channel.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 22, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> snip



I'm cracking up right now, that sound would drive me insane after the first 5 seconds!!! I think you're absolutely right, clearly a Japanese exclusive, but for once I'm not jealous (thanks for that)


----------



## dragonair (Nov 22, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Before I saw this video I wanted the Slowpoke theme as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I WANT IT
I WILL KILL A MAN FOR IT


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 22, 2014)

The Pikachu one is so cute! I'm glad they released it. Gonna keep this one for a while.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Nov 22, 2014)

It sounds like farts and in dying of laughter


----------



## D i a (Dec 4, 2014)

GUYS THE SKYWARD SWORD THEME IS THERE!!!
YESSSSS!

oh, also theres a new one that has Mario items or something.


----------



## Mango (Dec 5, 2014)

i want the ROSALINA SPINNER ONE


----------



## Punchyleaf (Dec 5, 2014)

Still waiting for the Christmas ones to be put up ; w ;


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Dec 5, 2014)

D i a said:


> GUYS THE SKYWARD SWORD THEME IS THERE!!!
> YESSSSS!
> 
> oh, also theres a new one that has Mario items or something.



I just spent my last 2 eshop dollars in credit on that theme!! It's so so cool and personally my favorite theme made so far. Not using my yoshi theme that went well with my yoshi 3DS xl anymore.. xD


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 5, 2014)

Loviechu said:


> Still waiting for the Christmas ones to be put up ; w ;


They're up now in the European theme shop. Christmas themes of Mario and, as expected, Jingle from ACNL.


----------



## TaskBarR (Dec 5, 2014)

I think the themes are waste of time (just my opinion) I don't spend long on the homescreen anyway. I did choose the Blue theme as it matches my Aqua Blue 3DS though.


----------



## kesttang (Dec 5, 2014)

TaskBarR said:


> I think the themes are waste of time (just my opinion) I don't spend long on the homescreen anyway. I did choose the Blue theme as it matches my Aqua Blue 3DS though.



I agree. It's pointless to have the theme but some people like customization. I don't spend that much time on the home screen either. I also think themes should be free... Why would I paid $2 for a theme and I rarely look at it? Lol, waste of money and time. Ah well, Nintendo is Nintendo. They want more money I guess... xD


----------



## Jinglefruit (Dec 5, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> They're up now in the European theme shop. Christmas themes of Mario and, as expected, Jingle from ACNL.



I almost soiled myself when I saw this. -downloading now-


----------



## Punchyleaf (Dec 5, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> They're up now in the European theme shop. Christmas themes of Mario and, as expected, Jingle from ACNL.




You made me sad since NA doesn't have it yet :c


----------



## Bowie (Dec 5, 2014)

I recently updated my 3DS so I could install the Sonic Boom theme. After the update, I experienced some issues with my SD card. The StreetPass Mii Plaza was not working, and after turning the 3DS off and back on again, everything switched back to default. I took the SD card out and blew on it gently before slotting it back in. This fixed things for a short while. As soon as it happened again, I did the same thing I did before, and it hasn't been at all faulty since. I ended up having to delete the "Add-On" data for the StreetPass Mii Plaza to get it working again, but that didn't cause any harm. It's likely that it was just an error on my part, but the problems only started after the update.


----------



## Locket (Dec 5, 2014)

Bowie said:


> I recently updated my 3DS so I could install the Sonic Boom theme. After the update, I experienced some issues with my SD card. The StreetPass Mii Plaza was not working, and after turning the 3DS off and back on again, everything switched back to default. I took the SD card out and blew on it gently before slotting it back in. This fixed things for a short while. As soon as it happened again, I did the same thing I did before, and it hasn't been at all faulty since. I ended up having to delete the "Add-On" data for the StreetPass Mii Plaza to get it working again, but that didn't cause any harm. It's likely that it was just an error on my part, but the problems only started after the update.



My friend lost her mii in the Mii Plaza before the update. I wonder if she has it now...


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 6, 2014)

Got the Jingle theme, it's very cute. The ACNL themes are my fave so far I think.


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 9, 2014)

The latest 3DS update (out now) adds the ability to shuffle through your favorite themes. You add them you a checklist and the theme will change on regular intervals.

Also, for the people not sure if they want the Mario or ACNL Christmas themes, Nintendo finally uploaded some videos:


Spoiler: Mario













Spoiler: ACNL


----------



## Goth (Dec 9, 2014)

new update now shuffle


----------



## Danielkang2 (Dec 9, 2014)

I got the onemuri pikachu one.


----------



## Imitation (Dec 10, 2014)

..?


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 10, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> I bought the shadow theme just for the radical highway music X_X



I'm tempted to do the same, maybe even buy the bundle ;_;
I don't need these themes but I want it lol


----------



## Murray (Dec 10, 2014)

I bought the pikmin theme omgosh my 3ds is beautiful now


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 15, 2014)

There's a free Cat Mario Show theme available until the 15th of January.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 15, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> There's a free Cat Mario Show theme available until the 15th of January.



BURSTS IN THROUGH THE DOOR

_did you say free_


----------



## n64king (Dec 17, 2014)

I bought the Hanafuda one, it worked out cause I only had 1.99 left, it's nice and pretty and the music is good. Not bad for one of the plainer ones. Thank the Nintendo Gods who allowed it to work out so I have 0.00 left. *OCD for that lingering .90? that was there for ages*


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 18, 2014)

i have no blocks rip me
but if i did i'd be getting my hands on the amy theme aww yissss
and that acnl christmas theme
CHRISTMASSSS


----------



## Cress (Dec 18, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> There's a free Cat Mario Show theme available until the 15th of January.



Probably Europe only because there isn't a Cat Mario theme anywhere on the NA shop.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah it's Europe only


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 18, 2014)

yay

ive never watched cat mario or w.e the crap's called

but i love this theme for the sole purpose of it having the 3d world theme, which is best mario theme in existence


----------



## Coach (Dec 20, 2014)

The Animal crossing Christmas theme!






The music alone is amazing!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bunnie and Rosie rotate looking through the door also, so that's fun I guess...?


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Coach said:


> The Animal crossing Christmas theme!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that one was out yesterday

the music is from toy day also


----------



## Coach (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> that one was out yesterday
> 
> the music is from toy day also



I know it is from toy day, lol. It just sounds better without hearing your character plodding around the town loudly over it. <.<

And the theme is called ACNL Jingle's Toy Day


----------



## hdtraves (Dec 20, 2014)

tbh, themes are a waste of money to me because I'm only on the 3ds menu for about 5-10 seconds just to look for and start a game. If I do end up buying one, or all of them. It will be for collectors purpose other then that, it's a waste  =P


----------



## Punchyleaf (Dec 20, 2014)

Yay for Opinions :>

I got the Toy Day theme as soon as I saw it up. Easily my top favorite along with the Halloween ACNL one.  I wonder if their will be all themes for Major Holidays. Would be super cute to see a Valentine's day theme


----------



## Coach (Dec 20, 2014)

Loviechu said:


> Yay for Opinions :>
> 
> I got the Toy Day theme as soon as I saw it up. Easily my top favorite along with the Halloween ACNL one.  I wonder if their will be all themes for Major Holidays. Would be super cute to see a Valentine's day theme



Gayle needs to be in the Valentine theme if it comes out!


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 20, 2014)

Isabelle with the chocolate box <3


----------



## Punchyleaf (Dec 20, 2014)

YESS to both those ideas!! Tbh I kind of expected ISABELLE in a Santa Claus dress along with jingle lol


----------



## Hibiki (Dec 20, 2014)

The christmas one has been out in the UK like 2 weeks ;u;


----------



## toxapex (Dec 23, 2014)

idk, they didn't do a Harvest Festival one (at least I didn't hear about one), but maybe they'll do one next year instead of a Halloween one. Those two holidays are pretty close together, I guess. 

Also I just remembered that the other two are international holidays while Thanksgiving is just the United States. Ignore me.

ANYWAY, I would be on board with a Valentine's Day theme


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 24, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> idk, they didn't do a Harvest Festival one (at least I didn't hear about one), but maybe they'll do one next year instead of a Halloween one. Those two holidays are pretty close together, I guess.
> 
> Also I just remembered that the other two are international holidays while Thanksgiving is just the United States. Ignore me.
> 
> ANYWAY, I would be on board with a Valentine's Day theme


The Harvest Festival is still celebrated in non-US versions of the game, so that can't be it. As for two holidays being close together... Christmas and New Year's are close together, yet:






Hopefully there'll be a Harvest Festival theme next year.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm not paying ?2 for a theme 
I'm sorry I'm cheap

They're cool but it's just a skin


----------



## Chris (Dec 24, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> There's a free Cat Mario Show theme available until the 15th of January.



Awesome, thanks for mentioning this! Just downloaded that one, the free Sonic Boom theme, and then bought myself the Super Mario (Pastel Pink) theme. Couldn't resist it. 







I now have this theme on shuffle along with the Spinner Peach & Rosalina themes.


----------



## Libra (Dec 24, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> There's a free Cat Mario Show theme available until the 15th of January.



Thanks! <3 I downloaded it, though I wish the image was on the upper screen.


----------



## Coach (Dec 25, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> The Harvest Festival is still celebrated in non-US versions of the game, so that can't be it. As for two holidays being close together... Christmas and New Year's are close together, yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pietro themme


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 25, 2014)

I really want the Shadow one. The Sonic Boom one isn't bad, but Radical Highway...


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Dec 25, 2014)

The New Year's theme looks awesome. A little sad faced that there isn't one with the snowman family. Maybe next year.


----------



## Coach (Dec 26, 2014)

The New Year theme is now out in EU!


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Dec 26, 2014)

Wow, these themes look really awesome! Now to get me an eShop card.


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 26, 2014)

Got this one last week as I love me some Metal Gear. It tried to sell me MGS3D, as the theme would come free with any digital purchase of the game, but... why would I want to own the only bad version of MGS3?


----------



## Cress (Dec 26, 2014)

Got the Skyward Sword theme and set my 3DS to cycle between that one and the Colorful Animal Crossing theme. I probably won't buy any more themes unless it's a holiday or Fire Emblem.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 27, 2014)

bought the pastel pink super mario theme last night ahh its v cute.
only then i had a urge to seek out the Super Mario 3D Land cartridge.
i got stuck playing random worlds for like a hour


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 27, 2014)

Got the NY ACNL theme, very cute, I like that Pietro is in it <3


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Dec 27, 2014)

I got a lot of themes x:

-Luigi
-Rosalina spinner
-Smash 3DS Theme 1
-Primal Groudon and Primal Kyogre
-Animal Crossing Billboard


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 27, 2014)

I really want the Sonic Bundle _(┐「ε_ Sonic Adventure memories...


----------



## Tinkalila (Dec 27, 2014)

None yet, planning on it though. can we get wii u themes pls


----------



## Luna_Solara (Dec 27, 2014)

I asked for Nintendo e-shop card for Christmas and hubby got one for me! I mainly wanted it for the Fantasy Life DLC but he got me one for $35 so I had some spare money. So I got the Jingle ACNL Theme (my mom thought that one was super cute), the New Year's ACNL Theme, ACNL Colorful Pattern (I've seen some people call this Poptart), ACNL Isabelle, ACNL Bulletin Board and Pokemon: Onemuri Pikachu. (So I'm ACNL obsessed, so what lol). The only other one I saw that I'll probably want is the one for Pokemon Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire.


----------

